# GreenTRX



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

Good bye Milorganite and hello GreenTRX. This stuff is $22 for a 50lb bag. Basically going to cost me less than half what Milorganite did. Been reading good things about it.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

It's good stuff, I don't think you will be let down, I used it last season and was quite pleased.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> It's good stuff, I don't think you will be let down, I used it last season and was quite pleased.


+1 I used it last year and liked it as well


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

Great to hear this guys. I can't wait until spring green up!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm happy about theSE fertilizers being released or available in new markets! Can't wait to see what comes out on top!


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

+1 started using it last year and really like it. I liked that it didn't smell up the garage like milorganite. The packaging is far superior. The smell is somewhat like milorganite but it goes away pretty quick after spreading. 
Also, with my lawn size I can spread 1 bag to get right at 1lb N per 1000 sq ft


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Where do you purchase the TRX at?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Where do you purchase the TRX at?


Ewing Irrigation for me


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker I got it at my local Ewing Irrigation as well.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Learn something new every day. There's an Ewing Irrigation 20mins from the house. Thanks fellas!


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been wanting to get some for a while. Unfortunately my local ewing doesn't carry it, the man told me that the closest store to carry it is in texas and he has no interest in stocking it. Bummer.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I love greentrx. Used it the last few seasons on all our customers lawns. Customers were thrilled. Got it at Ewing.

Still have a few bags left. Retired from lawn care this year, so all leftovers will be going on my personal lawn this season.

Might even have to hit up Scott Grable for a reel mower!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

The reviews I'm reading are mixed. Is it just as good as Milorganite, or better? I'm a Milo guy, and have had positive effects from it, I'd hate to buy the TRX and not get the same results as the Milo.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

jonthepain said:


> I love greentrx. Used it the last few seasons on all our customers lawns. Customers were thrilled. Got it at Ewing.
> 
> Still have a few bags left. Retired from lawn care this year, so all leftovers will be going on my personal lawn this season.
> 
> Might even have to hit up Scott Grable for a reel mower!


@jonthepain :shock: I'm here when you need me :thumbup:


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

lol thanks Scott

I don't want to get into a milorganite debate. As a trained professional turf manager, I would never apply pure milorganite to mine or anyone else's property. Especially not in the quantities it would take to show any appreciable results in turfgrass.

That being said, there is a small amount of biosolids and food waste in greentrx.

If I was still in business, I would be using CarbonX this season instead of Greentrx.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

So, I just went by the Ewing Irritation in Charlotte, NC picked up two bags of greenTRX.... bro, that stuff makes Milo smell like roses, you know it's gotta be good if it smells like a field full of cow patties!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> So, I just went by the Ewing Irritation in Charlotte, NC picked up two bags of greenTRX.... bro, that stuff makes Milo smell like roses, you know it's gotta be good if it smells like a field full of cow patties!


@BakerGreenLawnMaker

So glad you posted this. I am in Charlotte and was going to call them today but didn't get around to it. What location?

Also, what'd it run you?


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

@jonthepain I'd like to try carbonx but I can get three bags of GreenTRX for the price of one.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> > So, I just went by the Ewing Irritation in Charlotte, NC picked up two bags of greenTRX.... bro, that stuff makes Milo smell like roses, you know it's gotta be good if it smells like a field full of cow patties!
> ...


Yeah, I went to the one at 365 Westinghouse Blvd, Charlotte, NC. It's right off 77, you can't miss it.

Two 50lbs bags cost a grand total of $48.43


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> ...


@BakerGreenLawnMaker

Great, thanks. Going to head there this weekend.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

My Ewing is only open m-f. Might want to check.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> My Ewing is only open m-f. Might want to check.


The one near me (Raleigh folks: the one off of Jones Sausage Rd) is open on Saturdays but only until 11 AM. Pretty nice to swing by first thing Saturday morning.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> > My Ewing is only open m-f. Might want to check.
> ...


Lucky


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Our two local Ewing's did not carry it last year, but it appears one of them does now, or at least is willing to ship it in. It lists "in stock" when I log into my account and add it to my cart for local pickup.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@Tmank87, they're closed on Saturdays. I believe they open Monday-Friday 8-5.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Darn day job always getting in the way


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

mantnyh said:


> @jonthepain I'd like to try carbonx but I can get three bags of GreenTRX for the price of one.


I forget exactly what Matt quoted me for carbonx but it was significantly less than greentrx.

Of course, I used to buy by the pallet, so that changes things considerably.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> mantnyh said:
> 
> 
> > @jonthepain I'd like to try carbonx but I can get three bags of GreenTRX for the price of one.
> ...


Where can you buy CarbonX?


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

There's a thread around here somewhere with contact information for carbonx


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Where can you buy CarbonX?


Only two places available right now unless you want to buy a pallet full.

https://thelawncarenut.com/products/carbonx

https://www.gciturfacademy.com/product/carbon-x-turf-ornamental-fertilizer/


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> mantnyh said:
> 
> 
> > @jonthepain I'd like to try carbonx but I can get three bags of GreenTRX for the price of one.
> ...


All's I know is I can get three bags of GreenTRX vs one bag of CarbonX. Of course I can only see the bag price on lawn nuts website.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I have used greentrx professionally with great results.

If I was applying fertilizer professionally this season, I would be using carbonx because i like testing new products, because i believe that it's a superior product, because i respect and admire Matt and want his new venture to succeed, because i want to be a good steward of the soil that the Lord has entrusted me with, and because i can get carbonx for less per bag than i can get greentrx.

One of the goals that Matt had with a new product was to provide it to lawn care professionals at a lower price point than the other balanced ferts. I don't know who the lawn nut is, but i would suggest that if he is charging 3x the price of greentrx, then it's his customers who are nuts, and not him.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

@jonthepain The two online sources selling carbonx includes shipping the 50lb bag to your door. Once matt has local distributors where one can buy a bag without shipping, I'm sure the price will be much more reasonable. I do hope he offers local pickup from his plant without the shipping cost. I haven't heard of that yet though.


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Learn something new every day. There's an Ewing Irrigation 20mins from the house. Thanks fellas!


 this is funny, I also have never heard if this place but found out there is one 10 minutes away. :lol:


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

reauxl tigers said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> > Learn something new every day. There's an Ewing Irrigation 20mins from the house. Thanks fellas!
> ...


Haha it's on cloverland right down the road from site one. I started going to ewing last year, much more friendly and helpful than site one.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I love my local Ewing.


----------



## Squishdwg (Jan 28, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> The one near me (Raleigh folks: the one off of Jones Sausage Rd) is open on Saturdays but only until 11 AM. Pretty nice to swing by first thing Saturday morning.


Looks like the one in Apex is also open sat. mornings. I may have to give this stuff a try, the local big box stores increased the price of milo.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Squishdwg said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > The one near me (Raleigh folks: the one off of Jones Sausage Rd) is open on Saturdays but only until 11 AM. Pretty nice to swing by first thing Saturday morning.
> ...


Yep, as @jonthepain said they are good people over there. I think it was about 22 bucks a bag last year.


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

@jonthepain so how much you getting CarbonX for?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Big fan of it as well.

I'm going to also try the Healthy Grow with Holganix (HGHx) that Pete is a fan of. My local Ewings has it as well.

"In Holganix 10-3-2 Granular with Healthy Grow, beneficial bacteria, fungi, and other ingredients of Holganix liquid is infused into Healthy Grow granules, an aerobically composted chicken manure (ACCM).

Holganix's added ingredients produce an efficient uptake of nutrients, so it works as well as other granules with twice the inputs. For example, the 10-3-2 will show results consistent with a traditional 20-6-4 product."

Sounds kind of like a competitor to CX (kind of). And it's readily available, and I can purchase today.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I'm looking forward to hearing how you like the holganix


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing how you like the holganix


The entire line looks very interesting, much like Next products, but slightly different. Similar philosophy - build and feed the soil.

Even though I live 20 miles from one of the plants for GC Fert, John has yet to get back to me regarding local pickup.

I have nothing but amazing things to say about GC fert products, but being able to get products local is nice 👍

And priced about the same, except the granular is much cheaper then CX. I may try the Holganix granular next month.


----------

